# Got me a High Sider



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Soooo is there a place you want to fish but just cant get into with the Copperhead?

Just kidding!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Soooo is there a place you want to fish but just cant get into with the Copperhead?
> 
> Just kidding!


lol no. The copperhead can get anywhere I need it to. This was just something I always wanted. And since The copperhead is pretty much done. I have nothing really to do to it. I'm one of those guys that likes to have projects going. 

I'll probably go with a Sissy Stick on this rather than a grab bar. Let's see when the time comes.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

*"I traded my Gheenoe Classic today to a buddy for his High Sider"
*
Say what ????


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> *"I traded my Gheenoe Classic today to a buddy for his High Sider"
> *
> Say what ????


Probably dumb of me to do so. 
But I've had it in my yard for a year collecting water and leafs. With the false floor, and bulk heads only. 
I got this Gheenoe with platform, jack plate ready to go in return. 

Mostly helps my buddy out. He wanted a classic, and he wanted to do everything I was doing to it.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

You are a good friend ....


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

That grey color is very nice but we all know that it will eventually PAINT IT BLACK ;D


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

"paint it seafoam green" just doesn't have the same ring


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

highsiders rule if you want to be super stealth its the wepon of choice.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

looks cool Eric. let me know if you need a buddy to try it out.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

seafoamhull moon dust interior with seafoam webbing.... looks really nice. just did a shadowcast that color combo.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> seafoamhull moon dust interior with seafoam webbing.... looks really nice. just did a shadowcast that color combo.


A little biased maybe??? ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> seafoamhull moon dust interior with seafoam webbing.... looks really nice. just did a shadowcast that color combo.



Cool. Ultimately, I will replace this with a Shadowcast to compliment my Copperhead. But that will definitely be black. 

As for this, I got ice blue paint, and whisper gray for the inside. I might tint the ice blue to look like an ice seafoam, or something. 

Update, Bob of Strongarm Products informed me today that he got my Sissy Stick just about ready. So I will be adding that shortly.


----------



## Bill_Laminack (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a 13' Gheenoe, and I am curious about the Platform. Does it make it so that you can't use a tiller extension? Also do you mainly use it as an elevated seat of do you get up on it to pole? If you pole from it, how do you get on to it? I am sure that it would feel more stabile with practice, but I could see me getting wet a time or two.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

It's funny you say that. Tiller extension works fine. Doubles as a seat. And I feel much more comfortable poling from the platform. 

Now, that could just be that I'm used to being on poling platforms that are much higher than this one. But I feel much more comfortable standing on this platform than I do standing on the bench.


----------

